# SS Stopper Group Buy



## massmans (Jan 31, 2009)

NO MORE ORDERS.   


The buy will end on the Feb 9th at 9am CST.   All payments must be made by 10am CST on Feb 10th. 

The stoppers are from Ruth Niles http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html and will be the #301 with the 3/8" x 16tpi threaded stud. Pricing is $4.60 each. We need at least 300 to go ahead with the order. MAX is 500 which includes the 100 I will be ordering. The BUY WILL BE CUT OFF AT 500. The actual pricing is a bit less than the $4.60 shown. With the past group buys the extra $.15 per stopper was donated to the IAP. I will use the some of the extra to cover shipping materials. Any remaining amount will be donated.  I will post the amount donated here.  

If anyone is interested in Ruth's stopper mandrels let me know and I can check with her on available quantities. 

Cost will be $4.60 each plus $5.30 for postage ($4.80 me to you plus $.50 for getting them to me.) and Paypal fees of 3% +.30. (cost + postage *1.03 +.30). 

Insurance will be REQUIRED and will be based on cost of stoppers alone without shipping. 

PayPal is the only method of payment. 

I will be limiting this group buy to only USA residents.

Costs of stoppers in even numbers including shipping and Paypal:
5 stoppers  -with insurance $31.20
10 stoppers  -with insurance $54.89
15 stoppers  -with insurance $79.04
20 stoppers  -with insurance $102.73
25 stoppers  -with insurance $126.89
30 stoppers  -with insurance $150.58

Any number over 50 will require a larger box and additional postage.   (2-1-09 changed from 30 to 50, because Ruth told me that she can fit 50 in a flat rate envelope.)

Please post your order in this posting and I will PM you or contact me via PM.

Please make sure you allow PMs from this site and you need to check them. To allow PMs (Private Messages) you go into the user CP and make the necessary changes. If you don't check in often, you can also turn on a feature that sends you an e-mail when you get a private message.

Orders:
massmans - 100
massmans via local woodworking club - 35 - paid  (I am the club president and offering the group buy to the membership)
rsitzejr - 10 - PAID
gketell - 10 - PAID
denaucoin - 30 - PAID
Tony Pridmore - 50 - PAID (also opted for flat rate box)
foneman - 30 - PAID
aksarben - 5 - PAID
randyrls - 10 - PAID
woody350ep - 15 - Owes
flyingmelon - 10 with 1 mandrel - REMOVED due to nonpayment.
jamiller99 - 10 - PAID
Chuybregts - 10 with 1 mandrel - PAID
Jim15 - 5 with 1 mandrel - PAID


Total:  320   



Please PM me if you have any questions.  

I am attaching a picture of one of my own homebrew PR stoppers if you need an idea on the style.


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm in for 10.  

Thanks for coordinating the buy.

Tony


----------



## jkeithrussell (Feb 1, 2009)

are these compatible with the arizona silhouette bottle stopper mandrel?


----------



## denaucoin (Feb 1, 2009)

I am good for 30 stoppers, I will send Pay Pal now.


----------



## gketell (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll take 10.  Paypal sent.
GK


----------



## massmans (Feb 1, 2009)

Ruth sent me an email about the mandrels from AS.

*********
Someone asked if my stoppers are compatible with the mandrel from Arizona Silhouette, yes, they are.  Or at least other turners have told me they are, I have not actually used Bill's
mandrel.
*********

So I would state that they are compatible.  



jkeithrussell said:


> are these compatible with the arizona silhouette bottle stopper mandrel?


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Feb 2, 2009)

Paypal sent.

Thanks.
Tony


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Feb 5, 2009)

Stephen,

As we discussed by PM, I'm adding to my order.  Current total is 40, which includes the 10 I've already paid for.

Thanks.
Tony


----------



## foneman (Feb 5, 2009)

Stephen,
I will buy 30 of them. Please PM the paypal details.
John


----------



## massmans (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Tony.  Just let me know when you have a final total from your local group.  

Steve



Tony Pridmore said:


> Stephen,
> 
> As we discussed by PM, I'm adding to my order.  Current total is 40, which includes the 10 I've already paid for.
> 
> ...


----------



## aksarben (Feb 6, 2009)

In for 5 please.

Scott Pearson


----------



## randyrls (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm in for 10.  Is your Paypal address massmans@gmail.com???

Randall L Smith.
aka randyrls


----------



## massmans (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes my paypal address is the same as my email.  

Thanks.  We are up to 270.

steve




randyrls said:


> I'm in for 10.  Is your Paypal address massmans@gmail.com???
> 
> Randall L Smith.
> aka randyrls


----------



## woody350ep (Feb 7, 2009)

in for 15


----------



## randyrls (Feb 7, 2009)

massmans said:


> Yes my paypal address is the same as my email.
> 
> Thanks.  We are up to 270.
> 
> steve




OK;   Paypal sent...


----------



## flyingmelon (Feb 7, 2009)

*Mandrel?*

Is the mandrel available? I am in for 10 and a mandrel if it is, if not I am out.
Thanks


----------



## massmans (Feb 8, 2009)

I have sent an email off to Ruth Niles about availability of the mandrels.  I will post back here with the result. 

Steve




flyingmelon said:


> Is the mandrel available? I am in for 10 and a mandrel if it is, if not I am out.
> Thanks


----------



## gketell (Feb 8, 2009)

You know, all you need "to make your own mandrel" is a 3/8" bolt and a chunk of wood.  Get a bolt that is threaded part way and cut the head off it.  Now turn a bit of hardwood down to the diameter of the base of the bottle stopper, take it to your pen drill jig and drill a 3/8" hole in it.  Slide the wood over the smooth end of the bolt and clamp the bolt down in your lathe jaws or collet chuck so that the threads stick out the same length as the threads on the bottle stoppers.  

There you go.  10 minutes to make and "0" dollars and easier on your tools if you happen to touch it while turning the final dimension.

GK



flyingmelon said:


> Is the mandrel available? I am in for 10 and a mandrel if it is, if not I am out.
> Thanks


----------



## massmans (Feb 8, 2009)

*Mandrels*

Ruth said she is getting a batch of 20 mandrels in on Tuesday, so they are available with this group buy.


----------



## massmans (Feb 8, 2009)

*Update*

As of 6:30pm Sunday night we are at 295.  

I am still taking orders and if anyone of you that have ordered need to increase your order let me know.

If needed I will buy the extra 5 needed to get to 300.

Please look at the first posting and see if you still owe for your order.  If so please send paypal to massmans@gmail.com.  All payments are required to be in by Tuesday 10am CST.   I will be calling Ruth after that to make the order.  

Thanks to everyone.  

Steve


----------



## jamiller99 (Feb 8, 2009)

In for 10.......

John


----------



## chuybregts (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Steve,

I'll take 10 and the mandrel (yes I could just make one, but i like the fact the, well, someone else already made one, leaving me more time to turn more fun things 

PM me the total (i think it's 25 for the mandrel, does it adjust the shipping any?)
Chris


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Feb 9, 2009)

Stephen,  I have the final count from our club.  I need a total of 50, 10 of which are paid for.  Please let me know what the balance is and I'll get the payment to you right away.

Thanks.
Tony


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 9, 2009)

Steve I'll take 5 and a mandrel please.

Thanks,


----------



## massmans (Feb 9, 2009)

As of 7am Monday, we are at 330.   I have everyone's payment status and counts updated on the first post.


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Feb 9, 2009)

Stephen, 

I received your PM with balance amount.  Paypal sent, including the $5 add-on for a flat rate box.

Thanks.
Tony


----------



## massmans (Feb 10, 2009)

Update:


I just got of the phone with Ruth and placed the order for 320 stoppers and 2 mandrels.  She said they will ship either tomorrow or Thursday and get to me around Saturday.  I will get them all sorted and mailed out on Tuesday, since Monday is President's day and the post office will be closed.  

Thanks to everyone that ordered and let me know if you have any questions.  

Steve


----------



## chuybregts (Feb 10, 2009)

Very cool Steve. Thanks for the status update!


----------



## flyingmelon (Feb 11, 2009)

*My apologies*

I apologize to everyone that was part of this buy. I am glad that my non-payment did not effect the group price. I have had some personal issues since I had committed to this and although this is not a reason for not following through with a commitment I hope that I can be excused for my inaction.
Russ


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 11, 2009)

Russ, are yours still available or did he not order them?


----------



## massmans (Feb 12, 2009)

I didnt order the stoppers/mandrel for Russ.   


steve

BTW the package from Ruth shipped today.  



rjwolfe3 said:


> Russ, are yours still available or did he not order them?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 13, 2009)

Drat thats too bad, I finally got my tax return but too little, too late.


----------



## massmans (Feb 14, 2009)

I didnt get the package from Ruth today.  Hopefully it will come on Tuesday.


----------



## massmans (Feb 17, 2009)

My wife call me at work and told me the package came today.   I will open and count everything tonight.  

I will get them all sorted out and sent out tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## chuybregts (Feb 17, 2009)

Woohoo!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## massmans (Feb 18, 2009)

I have created all the mailing labels and have everything boxed up.  I am using the new small flat rate boxes (except Tony Pridmore's)  that costs the same as the flat rate envelope.   

I will be dropping them off at the post office around 9am today.  

All of you should have received emails with delivery confirmation number so you can track your shipment.  Or at least try to track them with the arcane USPS tracking.  If you haven't received your tracking info email let me know.  

Steve


----------



## massmans (Feb 18, 2009)

All the packages have been delivered to the post office.   Please post back in this thread that you have received your package and all is well.  

Once everything is delivered I will submit the proceeds.  I want to make sure all goes well before I submit.  

thanks for all that participated.


----------



## denaucoin (Feb 20, 2009)

I got my package today and everything is as I expected, thanks for putting thie group buy together.


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Feb 21, 2009)

Received mine today and they look good.  Thanks again for coordinating the buy.

Tony


----------



## gketell (Feb 21, 2009)

Mine showed up too.  Thanks for running this!!


----------



## randyrls (Feb 21, 2009)

Got mine today.   Very nice stoppers.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mine arrived also. Thank you for doing the group buy.


----------



## chuybregts (Feb 22, 2009)

Got mine as well. Thanks!


----------



## massmans (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know they arrived.


----------



## rsitzejr (Feb 22, 2009)

Was out of town for the weekend, they were waiting from me when I got home.  Thanks.


----------



## massmans (Feb 27, 2009)

Wanted to let everyone know that I donated $20 to the IAP from the proceeds of this group buy.  

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## foneman (Feb 27, 2009)

Got mine! Thanks for putting this together!!


----------

